# Traveling from AZ to PA via NJ...



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Wish me luck...

Flying back home to PA next week for a couple weeks vacation and I'm bringing my Glock with me.

I have AZ CCW...PA honors my AZ permit, so no worries there, but I'll be changing planes in Newark, NJ, which as we all know is NOT a gun friendly state. In theory (according to FEDERAL law) I'm covered, as I'm legal to have the gun at my origin and final destination.


> United States Code, Title 18
> *§ 926A. Interstate transportation of firearms*
> ...any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle...


 That being said, I've heard a couple horror stories from people traveling through NY and NJ. I'm hoping for a smooth day of travel with no snags, but I guess we'll see.

Here's hoping I don't find myself in a jail cell...lol


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Do not touch your luggage in NJ.
Check it through directly.

AFS


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> Do not touch your luggage in NJ.
> Check it through directly.
> 
> AFS


Yeah...already planned on that. One of those "horror stories" I spoke of was due to that...Guy got to NJ and missed his connecting flight so he took his bags and spent the night at a hotel...next day he went back to the airport to check his bags back in and BAM!!! Jail cell!!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Have a safe trip.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

So yeah, absolutely no problems on the trip...going or coming back.


----------

